# What affects your experience of enjoying a concert?



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I'm Yuxiao Chen from the University of Sydney. My research area was initially about concert hall acoustics, but then I got interested in and fascinated by the activity of going to a concert as a *complex*, *multi-sensory* activity. We go to a concert to enjoy the music, but so many factors including environmental, cultural, and psychological factors can all affect the experience.

Therefore, I created this *online survey* about *classical concert audience experience*. Anyone that has ever been to classical music concerts (e.g. orchestras, recitals, ensembles) is welcome participate.

The online survey only takes about *10 minutes*, and is completely *anonymous*. You can participate by going to the survey link: https://sydney.au1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_558wWoLK8WJl4RD or scan the given QR code in the poster.









The survey also gives the option if you wish to receive feedback about the overall results of the study when it is complete. If you have any questions or wish to know more about the study, please don't hesitate to contact me via [email protected]

Thank you,
Yuxiao


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Ni hao. Have completed survey. Good luck with it, and compliments of the season. :tiphat:


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Ni hao. Have completed survey. Good luck with it, and compliments of the season. :tiphat:


Thank you!! Happy holidays to you too!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I just took the survey.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Survey taken. Seating options seems like a rather minor part of the experience.

In concerts, as in movie theaters, I usually quickly forget where I'm sitting once the show starts.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

This seems an intriguing project, Yuxiao Chen. I'll participate, soon as the audience quiets down.


----------



## musichal (Oct 17, 2020)

Why do I always want to slap that guy who has to be first to shout "Bravo!?"

Tried to do survey but it was just a circular exercise in frustration for me... never got there, said heck with this.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I couldn't get the screen asking for the selecting of which areas of the seating sections I prefer to register the selection numbers. so I gave up.


----------



## meadowfield (Dec 20, 2020)

I have completed the survey but for me an important question relates to other members of the audience. The whisperers, rustlers of programme notes, inappropriate clappers and all other annoying behaviour. Or am I just a grumpy old lady?


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

Simon Moon said:


> I just took the survey.


Thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

NoCoPilot said:


> Survey taken. Seating options seems like a rather minor part of the experience.
> 
> In concerts, as in movie theaters, I usually quickly forget where I'm sitting once the show starts.


Unless your whole view of the stage was taken place by a lady with a giant hat:lol:


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

SONNET CLV said:


> This seems an intriguing project, Yuxiao Chen. I'll participate, soon as the audience quiets down.


The audience quiets down?


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

Manxfeeder said:


> I couldn't get the screen asking for the selecting of which areas of the seating sections I prefer to register the selection numbers. so I gave up.


With the section ranking question, you can drag the options around to order them. BTW if you were answering the survey on your computer, your progress should be saved if you exit and re-enter the survey, so you can try again later.


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

meadowfield said:


> I have completed the survey but for me an important question relates to other members of the audience. The whisperers, rustlers of programme notes, inappropriate clappers and all other annoying behaviour. Or am I just a grumpy old lady?


Thanks! The situation you are describing probably can go into the noise category.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

Survey taken. Good luck!


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Yuxiao Chen said:


> What affects your experience of enjoying a concert?


Who I am with.

The preconcert cocktail.

The dinner I have that follows.

The concert experience, as you can see, is more than just the event.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Yuxiao Chen said:


> The survey
> Yuxiao


Completed. :tiphat:


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Was a bit long.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Survey taken too. Good Luck!


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

Skakner said:


> Survey taken. Good luck!


Thank you!! :tiphat:


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

eljr said:


> Completed. :tiphat:


Thanks! That's exactly why I was intrigued about this topic and wanted to do the survey!


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

perempe said:


> Was a bit long.


Sorry about that! I hope it's at least interesting enough!


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

Axter said:


> Survey taken too. Good Luck!


Thank you! :tiphat:


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Yuxiao Chen said:


> Sorry about that! I hope it's at least interesting enough!


Not to contradict the esteemed poster @perempe but I did not find the survey long at all.

Rather I found it interesting and even exhilarating. Humans enjoy sharing their self with others and this survey allowed one to share some intricacies about one of their most loved activities.


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

eljr said:


> Not to contradict the esteemed poster @perempe but I did not find the survey long at all.
> 
> Rather I found it interesting and even exhilarating. Humans enjoy sharing their self with others and this survey allowed one to share some intricacies about one of their most loved activities.


Thank you for the great comments! Personally I always found myself having a lot to say about it, and interested in hearing what other people think too.


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

Many thanks to everyone that took part in the survey and provided your insights to the matter! 

The survey is still open for submission for those of you that are interested and haven't yet done it (it even saves your progress if you exited half-way on your browser). You are also more than welcome to share it with anyone that might be interested! The more the merrier!:trp:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I couldn't get the screen asking for the selecting of which areas of the seating sections I prefer to register the selection numbers. so I gave up.


Happened to me, so I clicked the next arrow and it would not let me advance, but did seem to make the seating position preferences section light up and I was able to move the selections around.


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> Happened to me, so I clicked the next arrow and it would not let me advance, but did seem to make the seating position preferences section light up and I was able to move the selections around.


Sorry I don't think I completely understand the problem. But the picture with the seating plan is only a static picture for reference, the letter selections below that (A to G) are the choices for you to arrange. I hope that answers your doubt. Please let me know if that wasn't what you meant.

Thanks!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Yuxiao Chen said:


> Sorry I don't think I completely understand the problem. But the picture with the seating plan is only a static picture for reference, the letter selections below that (A to G) are the choices for you to arrange. I hope that answers your doubt. Please let me know if that wasn't what you meant.
> 
> Thanks!


for some reason the list of selections A-G would not work for me but I was trying to click and put numbers next to them when what was needed was to drag them to where I want them on the list. Maybe a brief instruction to drag the lines up and down as needed would help.

Side note (tongue-in-cheek): I am happy that this survey (unlike so many I get in the mail, usually on political topics) does not ask for a donation at the end. :lol:


----------



## Yuxiao Chen (Dec 15, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> for some reason the list of selections A-G would not work for me but I was trying to click and put numbers next to them when what was needed was to drag them to where I want them on the list. Maybe a brief instruction to drag the lines up and down as needed would help.
> 
> Side note (tongue-in-cheek): I am happy that this survey (unlike so many I get in the mail, usually on political topics) does not ask for a donation at the end. :lol:


Oh yeah that makes sense! Next time I'll add some instructions!

And yes this is a purely academic survey (out of personal interest and the desire to make some academic contribution). I had to try to keep it short and fun to attract people to answer in the first place :lol:


----------

